# Recycling Old Paint



## tmort024 (May 23, 2010)

A similar question regarding recycling paint cans:

Do you think there would be a market for old paint?

In our area (suburban Philadelphia) the only way to dispose of any old paint is to open the lid and let it dry out. They tell you to pour kitty liter in it to accelerate the dry time. Once its dry, then you can toss it in the trash. There is a township collection 1 or 2 times a year but this is only for oil based products. 

I've got about 50 floaters laying around myself. From other contractors to homeowners, nobody has the time or patience to dry out old paint. 

I dont know how many times clients have asked us to take the old paint or asked how to get rid of it.

A collection spot similar to another post I read where you can collect old paint, mix similar paint together, recycle (or even scrap$ the gal cans) and dry out bad paint. 

In the end, you could charge per can disposed of and have different prices for contractors or homeowners. Guys bringing in volume would get a better deal. Then in the back end, you can make more $ at the scrap yard with the metal cans and possibly sell the mistints. Donate to habitat for humanity (write off) or other non profit orgs. 

Everything has a "recycle" theme behind it. 

How much would you pay to be able to drop a can of unwanted paint???


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

tmort024 said:


> A similar question regarding recycling paint cans:
> 
> Do you think there would be a market for old paint?
> 
> ...


Here in NS we have a pretty good recycling program. varies somewhat between municipalities but most offer free recycling of left over paint, whether it's dried out or not. In at least one county you can drop off left over paints and the local rec program reuses it. There is a company that uses left over paints to make "new" paint, it's called Boomarang and smells horrible and covers the same. :yes:


----------



## tmort024 (May 23, 2010)

Scotiadawg 

Thanks for the response. We don't have any kind of programs like that around here. Just trying to figure out if there would be a market for it or if anybody else knows of anything like it anywhere else.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

If anyone's interested, here's a link to a news story about the recycling program we have in Oregon:
http://www.sustainablebusinessorego...paint_recycling_program_leads_the_nation.html

As I mentioned in another thread, the cost is $.35 per quart, $.75 per gallon, and $1.50 per five gallon. You pay this when purchasing the paint. No charge when turning it in for recycling.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Besides kitty litter try an i:thumbup:n expensive bag of concrete mix.Works great on cats too.


----------



## mosby (Mar 23, 2012)

Here's a company that seems to be doing what you're talking about. I didn't look to closely but here's the link.


----------



## ARC (Nov 30, 2011)

Here is a great resource for reusing paint, and everything else.

freecycle.org

A good way to get rid of left-over but still usable paint, at least.


----------



## Chandrajee01 (May 27, 2012)

Very good post......:jester:


----------



## Chandrajee125 (May 27, 2012)

Lovely post.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Scotiadawg said:


> Here in NS we have a pretty good recycling program. varies somewhat between municipalities but most offer free recycling of left over paint, whether it's dried out or not. In at least one county you can drop off left over paints and the local rec program reuses it. There is a company that uses left over paints to make "new" paint, it's called Boomarang and smells horrible and covers the same. :yes:


Tried the boomerang before. Coverage was good, but you are right the smell was terrible.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

And It's like 12-15$ gal.


----------



## Temple (May 25, 2012)

I have a guy here in Tampa Florida that comes out and takes it away for free. He mixes it and sells it at the flea market. May want to cheack and see if anyone in your area does that.


----------



## ltd (Nov 18, 2010)

just last week i had 70 gallons hauled away. some full most half full. 2 bucks a can, i was happy to pay it.


----------



## createnprotect (Jun 6, 2012)

want to be a green certified painting contractor in india.plz.inform


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

createnprotect said:


> want to be a green certified painting contractor in india.plz.inform


Yes, its been a life long dream of mine for me to be a painter in India


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Woodland said:


> Yes, its been a life long dream of mine for me to be a painter in India


 
lmfao, NOT


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I just priced a windmill that came from India that got scratched up in shipping and had some paint failure issues. Not a good paint job.


----------



## JLC (Jul 11, 2012)

ltd said:


> just last week i had 70 gallons hauled away. some full most half full. 2 bucks a can, i was happy to pay it.


 
Instead of paying for someone to take the old paint away, check with your local art school's or community theaters. Usually if you donat the paint, you can get a tax deduction for your "charitable contributions". We all need a break on taxes!!!!


----------



## simonduff (Sep 2, 2012)

*Hello*

Thanks for the post. It is really a great way to leave left-over paint.
http://www.excellenceinpainting.com.au/


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

I take old paint in. If its good, it gets strained and boxed in 5's and sold.


----------



## Lazerline (Mar 26, 2012)

If its a white tan or grey I hold onto it. I can usually get a landlord or a flipper wanting to pinch pennies to buy it allowing me to mix it up and give them a super cheap price. They know they are buying old paint of course.


----------



## Shaina Khan (Sep 8, 2011)

My suggestion won't be best, but still .. you can repaint furniture, door edges etc with left over paint


----------



## Red Truck (Feb 10, 2013)

Lazerline said:


> If its a white tan or grey I hold onto it. I can usually get a landlord or a flipper wanting to pinch pennies to buy it allowing me to mix it up and give them a super cheap price. They know they are buying old paint of course.


Same here. I also like to keep a couple common colors, like a sage-green on hand. Other colors I give away to friends and family. 

I do have paint grave yards growing in a few different basements...craig's list has worked for me before people love free stuff on there!


----------



## georgianbaypainters (Mar 5, 2013)

I also take old paint in.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

many towns have "paint sheds" at their transfer stations. You'd have to ask about the particular rules, but it's another great way to pass on unwanted paint.


----------



## darren222 (Apr 7, 2014)

A paint store might take the paint thinner i also used this method for recycling the paint when i see that paint is not affordable for the painting.Or blend it with used motor oil and take it a place that accepts use oil for recycling some auto parts stores do this..


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

darren222 said:


> A paint store might take the paint thinner i also used this method for recycling the paint when i see that paint is not affordable for the painting.Or blend it with used motor oil and take it a place that accepts use oil for recycling some auto parts stores do this..


?:blink:?


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

RH said:


> ?:blink:?


RH, 

This is brilliant...admit it.


----------



## PRECISIONVANCOUVER (Apr 15, 2013)

tmort024 said:


> A similar question regarding recycling paint cans:
> 
> Do you think there would be a market for old paint?
> 
> ...


In Vancouver Canada you can bring your old paint cans with paint or not to recycle. 

Also, You can pick out cans of paint from their recycled can bin for free.

Some times I take these recycled cans for home DIY projects.


----------

